# Big Strides Bumpy Rides!



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello Everyone! 

I am a newbie here!!! I joined because I just started riding again after taking a break for several years. I ride 6 days a week and take lessons twice a week with an instructor. Currently, I ride two different horses. One is a black throughbred mare that is 22 years old and 15.3 hh, named Ebony. The second horse is a lively 18 year old gelding, also a thoroughbred that is 16.3 hh, named Lenny. 

When I ride Ebony, I have good balance and feel comfortable walking, posting and cantering. My goals are to jump and do dressage. However, when I ride Lenny, I lose balance and pull on his mouth or pitch forward. I try to rise in time to Lenny's gait, but I end up losing rythum and just bounce around in the saddle. 

Lenny also trots very fast when I don't have enough contact or slows way down when I post. He is very light in the mouth and does not require much in the way of leg cues to move him forward. 

Does anyone have any advice/visuals/tips that will help me keep my shoulders back, my hands quieter and my post in time with BIG Lenny?? 

Thanks! 

Cadence


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome. I'm glad we have another member of the community. = )

I can tell you for your hands you can get a neck strap to hold onto for now, just to get the feel of still hands. It helps abit, trust me.

With the posting, what I do is I don't force myself into the post. I get the feel of the horse's strides then you will find that if you just relax and go along with the horse's stride, it will work much better and you will be on time.

I can't think of any tips for your shoulders, but what I have been taught is that you must "show off those boobs". LOL, it's silly, but it helps for you to open your shoulders. If your shouders are open, your chest will naturally be pushed out as well, hence the showing off your boobs.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes. = )


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bouncy But Better!*

Hello! 

Rode Lenny tonight! Just got back a little while ago. I made progress! I didn't bounce as much! 

I was focused on three things: Shoulders, hands and heels. 

I kept reminding myself, as you said, "show off the boobs"! lol and pretended my elbows were "velcroed" to my sides and finally concentrated on letting my weight sink into my heels (to grip with my calves and not pinch with my knee). 

I definitely want to try the neck strap. I will see if Country Max sells them or I will just tie a rope or something...Does it just loop around at the withers and you hold that and the reins?

I was much more relaxed today while Lenny trotted. I did try to think about what his legs were doing and how that influenced his back and when I should rise up in the saddle. My posting wasn't perfect, but improved. I felt I had more control. 

It did still seem as though he was speeding up and slowing down. Is this normal for many school horses when the rider is "green"? lol Will the consistency of speed be controlled when I become more balanced? Or is it due to a variation in leg pressure? 

Also, he lowered his head while he trotted. Normally, he has high head carriage. _Does this mean that I am pulling on the bit too much? _ His nose was down and not up or pushed out. Or is he happy and working? 

Thanks for the ideas! I will take your advice and let you know how it works!

Cadence


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i find that sitting trot on a bumpy horse really helps get in balance with them and teaches you more about their gait, it helped me on a school horse once when the bounce was so bad i bruised my behind. 

i remember my teacher telling me boobs out and everytime i slumped it was "boobs out" shouted across the arena. haha, funn times


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm glad you are making progress. All it takes is time and LOTS of practice. ; )

A neckstrap you have around the horse's neck just in front of the withers. You hold it with your reins.

I'm not sure what you mean about your horse's head. Did it look something like this?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

for a neck strap you can just use a stirrup leather or a belt & fasten if around their neck in front of the shoulder


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

*Cool!*

Phew! Back from four hours of cleaning stalls and an hour of riding Ebony! It is amazing what confidence will do for your riding. I really trust her and know how she responds to things so, I am relaxed. Plus, she is only 15.3 hh. It was nice to have a solid post. The only problem was, she was dog tired today. The riding stable where I lease her also uses Ebony for lessons. So, Ebony was exhausted today.  Poor old girl! Or maybe, it was just me that was exhausted...!!! lol

Wow, is that a Strawberry roan? What a gorgeous horse!  Yes, Lenny's head was low like that, but seemingly lower. I will see if I can get my friend to photograph it. 

I will try using a stirrup leather as a neck strap...I have a few around! Thanks, gypsygirl!

Oh! I bought a Wintech saddle today! It is pretty snazzy!  I can't wait to try it out tomorrow. This particular model is an all purpose. I love how it is adjustable and has velcro knee roll blocks-so I can convert it into a close contact saddle. 

Ok, time to hit the shower! 

Take care and thanks for the advice!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good that you trust your horse. That is the ingredient for successful riding.

Yes, that is a strawberry roan. I actually got the picture from this forum. LOL. Anyway, that horse in the picture in working in a long and low frame, which is very good. It works the muscles nicely, and stretches the back muscles which will strengthen them.

Your horse may be doing that, or she could be trying to stretch her back because it is sore. Maybe you should just have her back checked just in case she is sore.

That saddle sounds good. It's nice to get a new saddle. Just make sure it fits her well. ; )


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

*Horse Prospect?*

Hi,

I went to ride a horse that the stable manager thought I should buy because she is quiet, sound, and sweet. I am a green rider that stands about 5'7 and weigh 123lbs. 

This mare, that I rode, is an 11 year old, 15.2 hh paint with a willing disposition. The owners met us and watched while I rode the horse with my English saddle and bridle. 

I was able to get her to walk and trot, but not canter. The owner kept telling me that I needed to _belt her good_, with both legs to get her into a canter. The manager didn't want to push her because this horse hadn't been ridden in so long and she was very overweight. 

The owner admitted that she never rides the horse, that she sometimes bucks when she is on the trail and is not trained to jump. 

My question is, if you were starting out and would like to learn jumping and dressage would an 11 year old paint be a good choice? 

How much training is requiired? 

I need to know, is this the horse for me? Is this horse worth $900.00? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

If you say the horse hasn't jumped yet and you are also just learning to jump, that wouldn't be a great idea. Rather get a horse that has learnt to jump and do basic dressage. You can't learn to jump AND teach a horse to jump at the same time.

The fact that she is overweight is also not a very good sign, or her bucking.

Have a look around at other horses, and aim for those that are trained. It's the best I can suggest.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

*Whoa!*

Thanks! 

I had this sinking feeling that this was the best idea. 

I think that what might be going on is this, the stable manager really wants to secure me as a boarder because of the services I will offer regarding stall cleaning. She also just had three people leave. So she may really just want to fill a stall. I am going to tell her no thanks and say that I am going to wait until spring as she is calling me daily with another horse to try out... 

Cadence.


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

I definately agree with flamingauburnmustang completely! I have a green horse that is learning to jump, and I too am green at riding/jumping. My trainer has this saying "mix green and green and you get black and blue!" I am learning to ride the hard way....but I bought the horse under another trainer and I love him so we are trying to meet somewhere in the middle. Good luck with your search for the right mount for you.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

*How to Deal?*

Thanks! I am learning that I must be very very careful about which horse I choose! That's for sure. 

On another note, my daughter Hannah, took her first ride tonight! She did great!  I am so proud of her. She loves it! Phew! I am glad she asked to ride on her own and genuinely enjoyed the experience. I was really hoping she would because I have visions of us enjoying a trail ride together and so on! 

When Hannah was riding in her lesson, my friend was trying to untack the horse she leases. She asked me to "watch" her horse Pokey, that was on cross ties. When you go near his "girth" he EXPLODES. She was scared of repeating the same experience so she asked me to "hold" his head. Instead, I stood off to the side and gently soothed him by petting his ears and the hollow above the eye. I spoke slowly and softly to him and he did good. Then, she put him in his stall and realized that she didn't finish fastening his blanket and went in to the stall to attach the last strap. Pokey suddenly brought his head up, with a mouth full of hay, threw his ears back and came after my friend Colleen. She quickly dashed out of the stall. Now, she is really scared and doesn't know what to do. In the past, when tacking horses, this stable has instructed us to stand our ground and yell, "NO!" at them and shoo their mouths away when they try to bite. What would you suggest? Should she stand her ground? Get out? Lease a different horse? Or Get help and learn how to deal?

One last thing... instead of buying the horse that I rode the other night, named Princess, I have decided to see if the owner will let me exercise her twice a week. She is good natured, very overweight and is never ridden because the owner doesn't have time. I want to save my pennies to get the right horse and not "lease it all away". Never hurts to try!  Wish me luck! lol

Have a good night all!  Thanks for the help and advice. 

Cadence


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Chevysmum,

If your horse is green, do you experience shying and spooking? How do you deal with this mentally? I need to learn some ways to work on relaxing through fear! 

Cadence


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Cadence, my horse is not green but I am! Just like you, returning to riding after several years away. And also like you I ride a 16.3 TB gelding. He spooks a lot and though it used to scare me now I see it as a way to make sure I'm really in the saddle. My trainer has also suggested that he doesn't trust me in the saddle yet, I'm kind of just a passenger and not really "riding him." When I have a lesson and am asking him to do things he completely focuses on the work and doesn't spook much at all. I think me relaxing and taking more charge relaxes him. 

If I'm riding on my own or nervous about something, he hollows out and spooks a lot more. Try being a little more active and see if that doesn't help. Also after the first few weeks of big spooks, you start to feel more confident that you won't come off and you relax which leads to less spooking! Good luck.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Cadence said:


> Chevysmum,
> 
> If your horse is green, do you experience shying and spooking? How do you deal with this mentally? I need to learn some ways to work on relaxing through fear!
> 
> Cadence


Do you mean how do you work through this mentally for a horse or for the rider?

To me green just means inexperienced in general or sometimes just inexperienced at what it is doing (although definitions vary), this means that a green horse might not be spooky at all and an experienced horse can still be very spooky. 

Sudden movements or strange things are always going to surprise humans and horses but if you and your horse are confident then a "shy" is less likely to occur. The best ways to make your horse feel more secure is to be me more secure yourself, horses naturally follow leaders, so make yourself that leader, also, be firm, if they jump away pull them back together and keep moving, don't make a huge deal out of it, or horses learn to shy to avoid work etc. 

As far as riding the spooky horse just keep your heels down and be alert, if you see something that might scare the horse don't tense up, but just be aware of the situation. 

About 90% of the time when a horse acts like Pokey did its because of pain. Saddles can be difficult to fit to horses and no saddle will fit every horse. In addition, the saddle might not fit the same horse all year round, and may require adjustment. If I were your friend I would check that his back is not in pain, that his saddle fits and that the girth does not pinch him before presuming he is just being bad. You'll probably find that is the problem. 

Also, I think you made the best decision passing on that horse. You should look for a horse more experienced in the disciplines you are interested in and a bucking horse is not for the inexperienced rider. 

Good luck with finding a horse!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

*Big Strides Bumpy Rides*

I learned to keep in my seat better by bridging reins and holding onto pommel with one hand and shoving my butt in my saddle and keeping it there while on longe line and then off lunge line. However, it doesn't seem to be helping me sit my trot on this guy who has a big bumpy trot. I try to slow him down enough to sit it properly but then he stops and I try to use more leg with light rein contact to keep him forward trotting but I am not communicating properly or he is not getting it or both. Now I am pretty sore after going around and around trying to sit his trot and I am sure he is pretty back sore from me trying to learn this but when I lean back like my trainer asks, even behind the vertical to really roll my lower back enough to absorb the movement, I just keep getting bounced out of saddle. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you!
-still learning:?


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

Actually he feels quite secure in the ring, as do I. However out on trails is a whole nother story. We work on everything SLOWLY, both for his sake and mine. It's definately been a process. Would have been wiser for me to buy an older, more experienced horse. Heard he just needed a little training. Now one year later.....he is still in training!!


----------



## lilyshotton (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes i agree with flamingauburnmustang, you should get a well trained horse if you are not very experienced with training horses.

You should find a horse that has a good character and is well trained.

Good luck! ;-)


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think that since your barn does lessons and lets you ride as well, you will get behavior problems like Pokey has when you tack/untack them. it comes from the fact that different people will tack up the horse in different ways. and possibley from an ill-fitting saddle. A lot of people who are learning about horses will yank on the girth to tighten it, that must be uncomfortable! I believe that the best way to correct the horse would be to not to tack the horse up in it's stall or normal place where it is tacked up (it can trigger the horse to remember this is the place where he normally gets a painful and uncomfortable tacking up) and to go about tacking up the horse very slowly to desensitize the horse to the parts he doesn't like and to associate the tacking up process with things he does like. but again if horses like this are handled by different people and they don't know how to treat the horse, then the horse will continue to have issues like this.

~AL615


----------

